# Feeling rejected



## Kvboo (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been lurking for awhile just cause i didn't want to maybe admit that i needed other peoples opinions on what may be happening in my marriage. 

I've been with my husband 20 years and our sex life had always had it's ups and downs. He used to want it all the time and for the past year or so he doesn't even initate it which nothing is wrong with that but even when i do which is often i feel like he's giving me it just to appease me. I often surprise him in naughty outfits that i would think make most men want me even more but i don't get that feeling from him. I had found out he was watching porn and masturbating which has been an on/off issue in our marriage cause he likes to watch and hide it like he's a child. I confronted him to which he said that he was watching it cause he hates that when we have sex he doesn't last long and doesn't get as hard as he would like plus that he's gained weight. I mentioned that if it was a REAL problem then to go to the doctor but he just got defensive about it. I just really need some outside opinions on what to do or what may really be the issue.

Just to answer what i know some will say no he's not cheating(his car is a company car and it has gps which i just so happen got the password to and can check to see where he is.)


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Perhaps he has erectile issues and porn helps him with that?

No offense to you, but it's probable that a lot of men will have erectile issues with their partner at some point in the relationship, so maybe seeing someone/something new gets him revving a bit better?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

This is just shame issues. He feels he can't satisfy you. The porn & masturbation makes it worse because it makes it harder for him to get and maintain an erection without significantly more stimulation. He doesn't "like" to hide it. He's ashamed. For men shame avoidance is huge. You hsve to kind of sneak up on a solution.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

You surprise him with naughty outfits and initiate sex often? Great.

You can track him with the GPS, good.

If he's gained weight, go to a gym after work before coming home and eat mini snack meals every 3 hours and he will lose that weight and get in good shape. I'm sure you'd appreciate that and he would feel better about himself. This also will help with his sex drive by raising his test levels.

Whenever you initiate sex, you should give you oral to orgasm first and then get ready for the many positions sex.

He can buy Arginine powder which is cheap and raises HGH levels while you sleep. He will wake up hard and in the mood more often. Take 10g with small amount of water on empty stomach just before bed.

Wait for him in the shower before he gets up.

Find out and watch the same porn with him.

Try something totally different, like breasts, feet, anal, have sex with him while he is asleep and when he wakes up, nice wifey having sex with him.


----------

